# Emergency Alert RI: Urge Governor Raimondo NOT to reappoint Micheal Fine as Director of Health Dept.



## Tipper (Feb 5, 2015)

For all Rhode Island Patients - you are already aware of the cruel treatment by staff at the department of health in RI directed at patients trying to get medical certificates from the Rhode Island Department of Health - under the direction of Dr. Micheal Fine. 

Well - the new Governor is examining Micheal Fine's conduct and considering if he should be reappointed. Many people feel he should not be. Here is a petition and if you feel he should be removed from office - it would be very helpful if you would sign it. You can hide your name from publication if you wish. Here is the link - copy and paste into your browser to get to the petition if the link does not work: 

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/488/068/057/urge-governor-raimondo-not-to-reappoint-micheal-fine-as-director-of-health-in-rhode-island/?taf_id=13395537&cid=fb_na 

Please pass along the link to your friends you might sign it as well - the more signatures we can get the better chance we have of starting to fix the department of health.


----------

